# Finally got him



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

This guy has stepped on my last nerve something needed to be done . He has bin unspooling my tie stock he steals my band sets , hid my roto cutter ,that’s just the tip of the iceberg.
But yesterday morning I seen him out the corner of my eye and had my conus right beside me 😀 I pulled it back as he jumped off desk and I let the shot rip 🤞clean shot straight to his little head haha bingo 😉 bam 💥 down the little scum bag . Man hope there’s not anymore around lol 
Merry Christmas 🎅 guys all the best in the new year 😀


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Portboy said:


> This guy has stepped on my last nerve something needed to be done . He has bin unspooling my tie stock he steals my band sets , hid my roto cutter ,that’s just the tip of the iceberg.
> But yesterday morning I seen him out the corner of my eye and had my conus right beside me 😀 I pulled it back as he jumped off desk and I let the shot rip 🤞clean shot straight to his little head haha bingo 😉 bam 💥 down the little scum bag . Man hope there’s not anymore around lol
> Merry Christmas 🎅 guys all the best in the new year 😀
> 
> View attachment 359231


The little people will be after you soon.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Ya your probably right 🤣 If I stop posting they got me


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Dang hope I don’t have a family of them 🤦‍♂️ Them ones are pretty crafty M8 ! Love his little suction cups haha 😂


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Something tells me he tasted like chicken.. 🤣


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Something tells me he tasted like chicken.. 🤣


Yaaa to my pleasant surprise 😂 little shake and bake on him 20 minutes at 350 in the oven 🙃 just like down town man bob’s your uncle


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh no... you killed Santa's little son!


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Ordo said:


> Oh no... you killed Santa's little son!


Haha ya was a dirty job buy had to be done 🙃


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Ordo said:


> Oh no... you killed Santa's little son!


That’s ok he was a saint Dick. Seen him eyeing his beady little lookers around here myself.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> That’s ok he was a saint Dick. Seen him eyeing his beady little lookers around here myself.


Haha keep your sling gear boxed up bro 😎 I found with this he was most active between midnight to 7:00 in morning . Got him on my trail cam couple times 👍 he was fast


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Haha keep your sling gear boxed up bro 😎 I found with this he was most active between midnight to 7:00 in morning . Got him on my trail cam couple times 👍 he was fast


But the little people are invisible, sort of like Jesus and the desert gods of Australia,


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> But the little people are invisible, sort of like Jesus and the desert gods of Australia,


That’s why I set up the auto timed mini toothpick turrets with the infrared sensors. The only problem so far is that I can’t walk to the bathroom after 10pm.. 🤪


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

Portboy said:


> This guy has stepped on my last nerve something needed to be done . He has bin unspooling my tie stock he steals my band sets , hid my roto cutter ,that’s just the tip of the iceberg.
> But yesterday morning I seen him out the corner of my eye and had my conus right beside me 😀 I pulled it back as he jumped off desk and I let the shot rip 🤞clean shot straight to his little head haha bingo 😉 bam 💥 down the little scum bag . Man hope there’s not anymore around lol
> Merry Christmas 🎅 guys all the best in the new year 😀
> View attachment 359231


Your lucky we have one running around eating all our food and biting my family when asleep these elf on the shelves are evil buggers they look nice but you turn your back for one minute and it’s mayhem


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

now do the same to these


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Pedroito said:


> now do the same to these


The look on that guys face is one of sheer fear


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> But the little people are invisible, sort of like Jesus and the desert gods of Australia,


They still throw a heat signature haha . Got the humidifier running with blue food colouring helps pin point him


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

deltabravo86a said:


> Your lucky we have one running around eating all our food and biting my family when asleep these elf on the shelves are evil buggers they look nice but you turn your back for one minute and it’s mayhem
> View attachment 359256


You will get him I have faith in ya 😉 leave a thimble of whiskey 🥃 for him he will go for it . It will slow him up a bit


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Pedroito said:


> now do the same to these


They don’t last long enough at my house to worry about giving them the jab haha


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Portboy said:


> This guy has stepped on my last nerve something needed to be done . He has bin unspooling my tie stock he steals my band sets , hid my roto cutter ,that’s just the tip of the iceberg.
> But yesterday morning I seen him out the corner of my eye and had my conus right beside me 😀 I pulled it back as he jumped off desk and I let the shot rip 🤞clean shot straight to his little head haha bingo 😉 bam 💥 down the little scum bag . Man hope there’s not anymore around lol
> Merry Christmas 🎅 guys all the best in the new year 😀
> View attachment 359231


Man oh Man,those little buggers are numerous and Mafia like,better stay locked and loaded,lol


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Man oh Man,those little buggers are numerous and Mafia like,better stay locked and loaded,lol


O it’s on like donkey kong bro no more mister nice guy as Alice would say 😎


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

@skarrd just busted a long draw frameless rig had get my back up opfs . Check out this new tube see how it works 😉


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

what is that new tube????


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> what is that new tube????


It’s supposed to be 1636 looks about right . Seems pretty snappy going make a new frameless rig here a minute. . I liked the colour and cool thing was you get different lengths 10m,5m,2m . I got 5m for 3.00 bux so if it works to shoot fine if not I use it to hang spinners no harm done


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

Pedroito said:


> now do the same to these


LOL hahaha


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> View attachment 359305


Ya got him the good old time proven dead fall good job 👏


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

deltabravo86a said:


> LOL hahaha


Aw I missed the joke there didn’t I lol little slow sometimes 🤦‍♂️


----------

